# Rambo: First Bloodwood



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

My brother and I recently went to a local exotic woods warehouse. They had an awesome selection and we will certainly be returning. We picked up some lovely bloodwood and purpleheart. This is the first slingshot made from the bloodwood. Made to shoot OTF or OTT and held with a hook and thumb, finger support or choke grip. Pinky groove for added comfort and grip. The grain is running horizontally because I wanted to expose the sapwood of the board on the fork tips. Unfortunately once oiled the contrast of the two became much less distinguishable. It was sanded to 1000 grit + linseed bathed for approximately 20 hours. Once the linseed cures up I am going to finish it with CA glue.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Bc,

Nice job, beautiful wood! How did you find it working with bloodwood?

Darren


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

generic said:


> Bc,
> 
> Nice job, beautiful wood! How did you find it working with bloodwood?
> 
> Darren


With my lack of power tools it sucked. Very dense stuff :banghead:

Plan on investing in a bandsaw soon which will make at least one of the steps go a little faster.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

So are you using a jig saw to cut it out? It really is a nice piece of work.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

tnflipper52 said:


> So are you using a jig saw to cut it out? It really is a nice piece of work.


Drilled a bunch of holes around the pattern then cut it out using a coping saw


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Klasssss -- ssick!!!!


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Great choice of wood. Wish we had a place like that around here


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a very nice looking slinger BC.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

bad a55 bc


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fit like a glove!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It has a great looking profile. Looks silky smooth.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

beautiful grain and color. Cuidado con la orientación de la veta.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Adorable looking slingshot Mr. BC_Slinger Sir.

Cheers Allan...... Sorry All My Internet Connection Has Been Down For 2 Days


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That is one beautiful piece of work. Very nice shooter BCslinger. To be honest , when i first saw the pics, i half expected to see this thing as a handle for those huge rambo style bowie knives( not the tactical one rambo carries of course). In other words the ergonomics look quite comfy and natural.
Be well,
SF


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> tnflipper52 said:
> 
> 
> > So are you using a jig saw to cut it out? It really is a nice piece of work.
> ...


That is dedication BC! I find it a PITA using my bandsaw sometimes!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job Matt, that is a good looking piece!!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Can't decide which I like more, the slingshot or the clever name...(love me some Rambo)!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea BUT it nothing like the book; now that WAS GREAT, in it's time.

Cheers Allan


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, they just keep getting better :thumbsup: I am truly amazed at the dedication and craftsmanship you put into each one of these slingshots. I LOVE the red colouring of this one, it takes real devotion to the craft to take a chunk of wood and turn it into this with nothing more than some non electric hand tools. Too bad those woodworking skills didn't transfer to your old sister here :iono: LoL great work once again :bowdown:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

SLick lookin slinger BC, with some light bands that will be tons of fun. Looks very comfortable dude, nice shaping, nice forktips too


----------



## Fury (Jan 26, 2013)

Great job Matt. Really like the color on this one. The finish also looks as smooth as glass. :bowdown:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is amazing that you did that by hand the hard way! Very impressed. I am supervised that I never hear any one say they use a hand held electric jig saw as they are not as great as a band saw but way less expensive and way faster than a coping saw. So I admire this sling shot as a amazing result from hard work! Way to go!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Really nice shooter B-C


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like the profile too very much, the color and the name of the wood is realy crazy, nice work !


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Hand work is hard work but it really shows in the finished product. Love that wood.


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Played around with this frame a bit at 33 and 55 feet and it was a blast deadly accurate. I will be making my next one of these out of a 2 inch thick solid piece of purple heart. That beast will have a mother of a palm swell and should just feel like a glove.

Thanks for all the positive comments and likes guys/gals rock on . :headbang:

Cheers

Matt (BC-Slinger)


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Matt,

So glad for you that you are on a winner, with that particular slingshot mate.

Cheers Allan


----------

